# usb laufwerk per lan adapter oder hub an fritzbox ...



## Geronimo:) (5. April 2012)

Hallo,

also da die USB Schnittstelle an meiner FritzBox 3270 beim schreiben auf mein angeschloßenes USB-Laufwerk nur ca. 3,4 MB/Sec. hergibt, würde mich mal interessieren, ob man das USB-Laufwerk nicht einfach per "lan - usb" Adapter oder Hub an die FritzBox anschließen kann?
Hiermit müßte sich dann doch ein höherer Datendurchsatz erzielen lassen. Oder? 

Thanks im voraus.

Mfg Geronimo
...


----------



## Geronimo:) (9. April 2012)

Bin ich hier im falschen Forum, oder im falschen Unterforum.

Vielleicht doch lieber bei "Laufwerke und Speichermedien"?

Komisch, das muß doch schon mal jemand ausprobiert haben?



Geronimo


----------



## K3n$! (9. April 2012)

Mal ne Frage: Ist das eine 2,5" oder eine 3,5" Platte ?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass vielleicht bei einer 2,5" Platte die mangelnde Stromzufuhr die Geschwindigkeit drücken kann. 
Das ist aber nur eine Hypothese. 

Generell würde ich aber meinen, dass zusätzliche Geräte immer verlangsamen.


----------



## Geronimo:) (9. April 2012)

Hallo,

also es ist ein Toshiba Store Alu 3.5" 1 TB Laufwerk mit externen Stromzufuhr.

Leider hat die CPU in der FritzBox nicht genug Power, um den USB 2.0 Anschluss richtig zu befeuern.
Daher dachte ich das ich die USB Platte einfach per LAN-USB Adapter bzw. Hub an die FritzBox anschließe.
Dadurch müßte sich doch ein höherer Datendurchsatz als ca. 3.4 MB/Sec erzielen!

Geronimo
...


----------



## K3n$! (10. April 2012)

Wenn, dann würde ich es mal mit dem LAN Adapter probieren. 
Da hast du dann auch noch den Vorteil haben, dass du hinterher eine Netzwerkfestplatte hast.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (10. April 2012)

Geronimo:) schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also es ist ein Toshiba Store Alu 3.5" 1 TB Laufwerk mit externen Stromzufuhr.


Wie schnell ist die an deinem rechner?



> Leider hat die CPU in der FritzBox nicht genug Power, um den USB 2.0 Anschluss richtig zu befeuern.


Wenn das so ist,dann haben sehr wahrscheinlich alle boxen das problem. Ich hatte bis jetzt 2 offen (7170 und 7270) und in beiden war ein xilinx spatan 3 (arm-prozessor) als cpu verbaut. Ich nehme mal ganz stark an,das dieser für die web-oberfläche (die ist linux) da ist und auf dem eigentlichen dsl-soc max. der dsl-treiber läuft.


> Daher dachte ich das ich die USB Platte einfach per LAN-USB Adapter bzw. Hub an die FritzBox anschließe.
> Dadurch müßte sich doch ein höherer Datendurchsatz als ca. 3.4 MB/Sec erzielen!


 Also ein usb-hub bringt erstmal nix,wie auch? Der leitet nur durch.
Wie schnell deine usb-platte an einem usb-bus ist,hängt in erster linie vom zusammenspiel der controller und den entstehenden latenzen ab. Ich hatte erst eine alte ide-ssd per ide/sata zu usb adapter am rechner und da gingen problemlos transferraten von 25 MB/s und mehr.


----------



## Geronimo:) (10. April 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Also ein usb-hub bringt erstmal nix,wie auch? Der leitet nur durch.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich will ja auch einen LAN zu USB Adapter oder einen LAN zu USB-HUB an die Fritzbox anschließen.
> ...


----------



## Geronimo:) (12. April 2012)

So,

ich bin jetzt auf das hier gestoßen ...

USB LANPort 100 | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Geronimo
...


----------



## K3n$! (12. April 2012)

Die 8mb/s sind doch in Ordnung. 
Ich nehme an, dass die FritzBox ohnehin nur 100MBit/s LAN drin hat und dann wären mehr als 12,5mb/s auch nicht drin. 
Da bist du mit 8mb/s im guten Mittelfeld. 

Ich hatte mir auch überlegt, ob ich nicht den hier kaufe: 

Sharkoon USB LANPort 100 Giga, 1x 1000Base-T (4044951011681) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der hat Gigabit-Lan, aber fraglich ist, wie viel davon wirklich ankommt. 
Ich bräuchte nämlich eine Netzwerkfestplatte und da will ich eben keine 100€ für ein NAS ausgeben.


----------



## Geronimo:) (16. April 2012)

Hi,

ein Sharkoon USB-LAN 400 Adapter ist auf dem Weg zu mir.
Sobald ich ihn getestet habe, werde ich berichten. 

Geronimo
...


----------



## K3n$! (16. April 2012)

Schade, dass du den 1000er Adapter nicht genommen hast 
An dem bin ich nämlich selbst interessiert.


----------

